

Apple took my laptop :) - shubhamgoel
http://shubhamgoel.info/?p=249

======
gglanzani
I had the same thing in January. My Macbook Pro 15'' early 2008 was replaced
for free with a MacBook Pro 15'' mid-2010. Nice thing is that when I bought
the Macbook Pro I took the matte display (I think it came for free). But now
the matte screen costs some 150$ more than normal glossy display..

However, since I had the matte in my old one, the gave me the matte in the new
one..which come with 1680x1050 :D

~~~
shubhamgoel
congrats. I heard some people have also been able to squeeze out upgrades like
MBP for a white macbook and a 17" for a 15" MBP. But in all those cases there
was a lot of shouting involved.. something that I would avoid.

